# Harmony of Boston



## DimeS (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all, just discovered this site and I'm sure I will be posting often with bottle questions. I found this bottle at a site and I've been digging and Has anyone ever seen it before? It measures about 6" tall and has a frosted glass. There's a lot of info about the company online but I just can't find another one like it. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DimeS (Feb 23, 2012)

Another Pic


----------



## DimeS (Feb 23, 2012)

And lastly


----------



## epackage (Feb 23, 2012)

They made many different styles of their bottles and this would have had a small paper label identifying it's scent....Welcome to the forum...Jim


 Like this one...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Harmony-Boston-ARBUTUS-Frosted-Parfum-Bottle-w-Glass-Stopper-/300666887516?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4601249d5c


----------

